# Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) Blue whale exhibit



## Dori (Aug 2, 2017)

For anyone who lives near, or is visiting Toronto,  the Blue Whale exhibit at the ROM is definitely worth seeing. I went yesterday, and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Dori


----------

